# new counter top



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

just finished up this outside bar top for a friend.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

that looks really nice


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks great. What material is the top?


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

DGAustin said:


> Looks great. What material is the top?


counter top is made out of 2x6


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I can see them now--quite a transformation.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here is another pic


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

one more pic


----------

